# MSG - Harmful to us?



## nmuriqi (Nov 16, 2004)

I work in a chinese restaurant (Mr. Chow) and most of the food there contains MSG.  I was just wondering if consuming it would hinder my bodybuilding/health goals.


----------



## Vise (Nov 17, 2004)

ask this in nutrion...


----------



## DOMS (Nov 17, 2004)

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/MSG


----------



## min0 lee (Nov 17, 2004)

MSG is very bad. Don't smoke it.

Hi MR. Chow I am Min0 Lee you see.


----------



## Mudge (Nov 17, 2004)

Actually some believe its linked to obesity now.


----------



## julio (May 31, 2005)

MSG is very bad for us!! i cant eat anything that contains it,,i will have a migran for 3 days!! check this site out and test your self,,msg is a killer,
www.msgmyth.com


----------



## BulkMeUp (May 31, 2005)

nmuriqi said:
			
		

> I work in a chinese restaurant (Mr. Chow) and most of the food there contains MSG.  .


A lot of other food that you buy elsewhere contains MSG as well. It may not be listed as MSG, though. For example if the ingredients on a product say 'meat tenderiser' that is MSG. The link posted by julio explains this in more detail. So if you really want to avoid it completely, you will have to learn a lot more about it and not just avoid chinese restaurant food


----------



## Vieope (May 31, 2005)

_First time I am hearing about this msg thing. _


----------



## BulkMeUp (Jun 1, 2005)

Vieope said:
			
		

> _First time I am hearing about this msg thing. _


Really? I first heard of it when the shit hit the fan somewhere in the 80's. I only found out that 'meat tenderiser' could be MSG a few years ago. Until then meat tenderiser to me was a guy with a mallet bashing the meat!


----------

